# [Solved] Splash Images not working

## tkhobbes

Hi all

I tried to install some nice splash images, but all I get upon start up are error messages like these:

```

No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme config

No 8bpp silent picture specified in the theme config

Failed to get silent splash image.

```

Here's my /boot/grub/grub.con (boot is on the same partition like the rest of the system):

```

# The default boot option

default 1

# timeout in seconds

timeout 10

#splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/linux.xpm.gz

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

makeactive

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r7

root(hd0,7)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb-tng:1280x1024-16@60,mttr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024

```

Here's the relevant part of the kernel config:

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x1024@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

A "zcat /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024 | cpio --list" gives

```

.

dev

dev/fb

dev/misc

dev/vc

dev/null

dev/console

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/1280x1024.cfg

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/images

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/images/verbose-1280x1024.png

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/images/background-1280x1024.png

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/images/text.png

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/Vera.ttf

proc

root

sbin

sbin/splash_helper

sys

1550 blocks

```

A "cat /proc/fb0/modes | grep 1280" gives

```

1280x1024-8

1280x1024-16

```

I have no idea what's wrong...  :Sad: 

thomas

----------

## rsa4046

I also don't believe the video=vesafb-tng:... specification in your grub.conf is correct, it should be just video=vesafb:... Also, why not run in 32 bbp, i.e. assuming your hardware will support it, try 

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mttr,ywrap
```

and make a similar change to the vesafb-tng option in your kernel .config

----------

## tkhobbes

Thanks, but as you can see from the /proc/fb0/modes output, my videocard does not support 32bpps.

The vesafb-tng should be correct - why do you think it's not? I specified it in the kernel...

Finally, where in the kernel do I specify the bpps?

thomas

----------

## rsa4046

 *Quote:*   

> The vesafb-tng should be correct - why do you think it's not? I specified it in the kernel ... Finally, where in the kernel do I specify the bpps? 
> 
> 

 This form is correct for the kernel .config 

```
Device Drivers > 

 Graphics support: >

   [*] Support for frame buffer devices

   <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

           VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

             (HRESxVRES@FREQ) VESA default mode 

                  # horizontal x vertical - bbp @ freq

                  # Ex: (1280x1024-16@72) 

Device Drivers > Graphics support > Console display driver support:

 [*] Video mode selection support

 <*> Framebuffer Console support

Device Drivers > Graphics support:

 [*] Support for the framebuffer splash

Device Drivers > Block devices:

 <*> RAM disk support

 (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (NEW)

 [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Device Drivers > Graphics support:

 [ ] Enable Tile Blitting Support

 Device Drivers > Input Device Support

   <*>Event Interface

```

but not as a command-line kernel parameter in grub.conf. Gentoo dev spock's  website (http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/) includes the note

```
NOTE: The driver name used in the video=kernel command line section is still vesafb, and not vesafb-tng. Thus, video=vesafb-tng:1024x768-32@85 is invalid, video=vesafb:1024x768-32@86 being the proper form.
```

If your hardware (or more likely, your video BIOS) only supports a maximum of 1280x1024-16 at a useable refresh rate, make sure you have the lines in .config and grub.conf set the same (1280x1024-16@60), change "vesafb-tng:1280x1024-16@60" to "vesafb:1280x1024-16@60" in grub.conf, and check that the splash images you're trying to display are actually available in 16 bit resolution.

----------

## tkhobbes

Thanks - that was it.

I'll adapt the gentoo wiki entry to reflect this.

thomas

----------

